# Special T for old Pochmann



## Kenneth (May 4, 2008)

To do T-PLL and orient the two edges in one alg:

*R U' R' F' U F R B' R B R2 U*

Is that one useful?

It is based on two F2L algs, one to undo the pair (R U' R'), one to resolve it (R B' R B R2) and it also has some do somethings in between (F' U F) + AUF in the end.

I use it for "XCLL" (CLL and EOLL in one go).


----------



## AvGalen (May 4, 2008)

R U' R' F' U F R B' R B R2 U


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2008)

I prefer my old one:
(l2 F' l' U l') (F' U') (F R U R' U')

Did it four times in 6.93 a while ago. Also very good for targets LF/LD/LB, by conjugating with l'/l2/l.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 4, 2008)

Those are inverses of one another, just off by a U'/U. I like this alg, I used the one Stefan showed back when I used old Pochmann.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 4, 2008)

I looked for some a while ago..
Not sure where they went...
There are a couple of okay URF ones:



Cube Explorer said:


> R' F R F2 U F R U R' F' U' F (12f*)
> F' U F R U' R' F' U' F2 R' F' R (12f*)
> Searching depth 13
> 
> ...



I actually use a conjugated J-perm, though.


----------



## Kenneth (May 4, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> R U' R' F' U F R B' R B R2 U



Thank's, it was a typo, I fix it.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 5, 2008)

wow, i was just going to ask if there was an easier way to get to that piece without a 3-move set-up


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2008)

Wow - that's useful.

Does anyone have an H-perm that flips 2 opposite edges in the process? I'd find that terribly useful.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 5, 2008)

This one from Helmstetter's list is quite nice, I think:

R U R' U' R' F' L F2 R F' L' U' L' U L
R U R' U' l' U' L U2 R U' r' U' L' U L


----------



## masterofthebass (May 5, 2008)

Tim Sun found this:

M' U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M U M


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - that's useful.
> 
> Does anyone have an H-perm that flips 2 opposite edges in the process? I'd find that terribly useful.



Really? I find that pretty useless, but I orient first.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - that's useful.
> ...



Yeah, but you're twice as fast as me, so I'm not sure I should listen to you.  But seriously, orienting first would kill one of the reasons I switched to M2, which was to simplify memorization for multiBLD.

Thanks guys for the VERY fast responses. By changing my method to be more efficient, I could probably get where I don't need that algorithm so much, but for now, I can quickly learn one of those and cut a bunch of moves off my M2 solves. Right now most times I will just do a T-perm to fix the last two corners for parity and then do an H-perm to solve the 2 2-cycles of edges. That means almost a quarter of my solves (cases with parity plus 2 flipped edges) can use this algorithm. (Right now I do the H-perm, then flip the 2 edges. Ugh.)


----------



## Kenneth (May 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Does anyone have an H-perm that flips 2 opposite edges in the process? I'd find that terribly useful.



It's one of the worst ELL cases, I used to use a MU for the case earlier (can't recall it now) but now I'm using a combo of two 3-cycles that is faster for me.

First alg: *M' U M U2 M' U M*

Second alg: *(x') M' U' R U M U' R' U (x)*

Last M in the first one takes out the first one in the second so the full alg is like this: *M' U M U2 M' U (x') U' R U M U' R' U (x)*


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2008)

This is a fun alg, the RU'R' one. I actually discovered it in an attempt to find algs for the OLLs which flip two edges only, but which also do something to the corners (to prevent opposite corner swap cases for PLL, which I really don't like). My algs were:
UF and UL: x (R' U R') U2 (L U' L') U2 R2 x'
UF and UB: (R U' R') (F' U F) (R B') (R B R2') (seem familiar? )


----------



## Johannes91 (May 5, 2008)

qqwref said:


> x (R' U R') U2 (L U' L') U2 R2 x'


That's quite cool!

x R2 [R U R', D2] R2 x' -- cycles 3 corners
x R2 [R U R', E2] R2 x' -- cycles 3 edges
x R2 [R U R', d2] R2 x' -- your alg, both at the same time

This ZBLL is similar, btw: R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R'.


----------



## Kenneth (May 5, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R'



I'm using that one 

Done like this : R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' it only cycles three corners (usefull for OLL, MCLL, CLL, COLL, ZB and BLD in cycles), the dbl-layer turns used in your version inserts a U-PLL with no extra turns, it's really nice =)

Also inverse... of course, it's a 3-cycle.


----------

